# OMFGB or CM7?



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

Ugh I just can't decide...

I have been running OMFGB for a while but I also have ran CM7 and I love them both but I just can't decide which to go with.

Can someone please help me out.


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

Cm7. The new build that just dropped has fixed data. (No toggling required... just boots and connects to 4g)

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

mcmillanje said:


> Cm7. The new build that just dropped has fixed data. (No toggling required... just boots and connects to 4g)
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Ditto with OMFGB. Back to a hard choice! ;-)

Ultimately, I'd say a lot of it depends on what add'l features you want in your ROM and whether CM7 has them or OMFGB has them. Want the Honeycomb-concept lockscreen and more frequent updates? Go OMFGB. Want more display backlight configuration controls? Go CM7.
(clearly those aren't the only factors, just a couple that quickly came to mind)


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

Even though I am a total CM7 fanboi at heart and have worked on it since I started off with my DInc, I have to say OMFGB is sexy as hell. Runs smooth and has a solid base. Loving it to death right now but once CM7 starts making progress, we'll see a battle for the AOSP scene.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

ProTekk said:


> Even though I am a total CM7 fanboi at heart and have worked on it since I started off with my DInc, I have to say OMFGB is sexy as hell. Runs smooth and has a solid base. Loving it to death right now but once CM7 starts making progress, we'll see a battle for the AOSP scene.


What progress is CM7 lacking? I'd say that at this point, they are both very similar to each other. I know Slayher and Xoomdev both help each other quite a bit and share quite a bit of code.


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> What progress is CM7 lacking? I'd say that at this point, they are both very similar to each other. I know Slayher and Xoomdev both help each other quite a bit and share quite a bit of code.


I LOVE AOSP ANDROID FOR THAT VERY REASON (just excited, sorry)


----------



## Bump That (Jun 25, 2011)

I have ben using cm7 since my nexus one and love it. I recently saw OMFGB and I am very impressed. There is a good phone/device list it supports. I say the only thing t hat CM7 has over OMFGB is time to mature and grow as a great AOSP rom. For me its a constant battle. You might just want to try both out for about 3 days and see how each works... wifi, battery gps and so on.


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

I tried out OMFGB and there were a few things I definitely liked about it that CM7 didn't have. Right now I'm back on CM7 though because it just feels a little more like home, lol.


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

You can't go wrong with either choice, really.. :android-smile:


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

This >>


mikeinrichmond said:


> you can't go wrong with either choice, really.. :android-smile:


----------



## egeorgia (Jul 9, 2011)

Tried both today and chose to stay with OMFGB. Like a few more features in it. The option to put my name in the carrier spot.  seriously, they are both good. This one just seems better on my phone with my setup.


----------



## marsha12151 (Jun 13, 2011)

Know I am late with this but I just loaded up Liquid's ThunderBread yesterday and it is awesome. It is AOSP and has the Urban theme available.


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is there a working Netflix for these? I am currently running Gingeritis and could not live without Netflix.


----------



## sidsixseven (Jun 12, 2011)

+1 on Liquid Thunderbread.

Netflix works. Look in the CM7 help thread if you have trouble.

This post brought to you courtesy of SID 6.7 and Tapatalk


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Haven't tried both so I can't quite say but OMFGB is amazing, need to get the lockscreens and theming going for AOSP rom though just like the Sense roms


----------



## rgray331975 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok what is omfgb

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron (Jun 15, 2011)

rgray331975 said:


> Ok what is omfgb
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?566-OMFGB-Thunderbolt-1.3.0-07-07-932CST-ADDED-MR2-BUILD

Another flavor of AOSP, OMF(Gingerbread)


----------

